# Crosscut Olive Vertex



## EricJS (Feb 2, 2013)

Turned with some beautiful Olive I purchased from Shoeless Joe (Shadetree_1) a while back.  Love that Olive! 

[attachment=17670]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice pen  that grain is nice with that orientation and a god match with the kit.


----------



## EricJS (Feb 3, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice pen  that grain is nice with that orientation and a god match with the kit.



Thank you. I had seen one similar to this before & I really liked it. A good piece of olive can make anything shine!


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 3, 2013)

EricJS said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pen  that grain is nice with that orientation and a god match with the kit.
> ...



Very nicely done Eric!
Nice choice of Black Titanium plating to complement a great looking piece of olive.
What is your finishing process?

Les


----------



## EricJS (Feb 4, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> EricJS said:
> 
> 
> > NYWoodturner said:
> ...



Thanks! The finish is CA. Can't hardly tell from this "washed out" photo I took with the cell phone, though. :i_dunno:


----------



## sleevecc (Feb 4, 2013)

That is a beautiful pen!!!


----------

